
Show HN: Minimal Recipe – Recipes without the bloat - todd-davies
https://minimalrecipe.com
======
jclos
Not much you can do about it, but when I saw the URL I thought it would be
minimalist recipes, i.e. the "core" of a recipe like the ones in books like
Ratio [1] where the author describes recipes simply in simple ratios of its
main ingredients, and then only mentions how it can be customised in different
ways.

[1]
[https://books.google.co.uk/books/about/Ratio.html?id=yXwYoXm...](https://books.google.co.uk/books/about/Ratio.html?id=yXwYoXmYTD4C)

~~~
todd-davies
Yeah, I agree. We'd be open to re-branding the site at some point which
wouldn't be too hard. We'll keep open eyes and ears for a potentially improved
name!

And, whoa, I'll check out that book!

------
todd-davies
Some friends and I wanted to make a recipe website without cookie notices,
ads, long descriptions, etc.

We focused on making it simple, privacy aware with no tracking (why should
recipe websites need tracking cookies?), and accessible. It's our first time
making something like this, feedback, suggestions for recipes and general
advice is appreciated!

~~~
brudgers
What is the model for sustainability?

I mean how does the project keep going. I love the idea enough to use it.
Probably not enough to work on it because I have other things I love to do
more. That's going to be typical of people visiting the site.

So basically, it's up to you and your friends to keep it going and my question
is how do you plan to make that happen? If that's what you want to do of
course. You're not obligated to continue making the site better. That makes
sustainability harder because the work will be mostly thankless and by design,
unpaid.

Good luck.

------
Madeindjs
I love idea but basically you can use a Git repository with markdown files who
represent a recipes. There are plenty of repository who represent this idea
like this one : [https://github.com/Donearm/Cooking-
Recipes](https://github.com/Donearm/Cooking-Recipes)

You can also add a Jekyll static site generator if you want to publish on your
website.

This seem nerdy but you can use all Github ecosystem to add or edit your
recipes. I love this idea.

